# Predicting US Nationals 2018 Times



## cubeshepherd (Feb 24, 2018)

Since I do not yet see a thread for this I figured that it would be fun to have a thread for predicting what the finals times and results will be for US Nationals 2018, especially since (if I remember correctly) there was one for US Nationals 2017 last year. Feel free to also try and predict any broken world records that you think might be broken.

I believe this is the right place for this thread, but if is not please let me know. I look forward to your thoughts and comments.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 24, 2018)

Well, I think I will start this off. At the moment I will only be listing the first place times, but I will be adding the second and third as well.

3x3: 6.36
2x2: 1.54
4x4: 23.14
5x5: 45.79
6x6: 1:26.34
7x7: 2:15.51
3x3 OH: 10.71
3x3: Feet: 28.21
3x3 FMC: 21 Single
Megaminx: 33.76
Pyraminx: 2.33
Skewb: 2.73
Clock: 6.02
Square 1: 8.24
3x3 BLD: 18.97
4x4 BLD: 1:50.45
5x5 BLD: 4:34.84
3x3 MBLD: 40/45


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Feb 24, 2018)

I definatly think sub 7 avg for 3x3


----------



## Gomorrite (Feb 25, 2018)

I am expecting to finally see a sub-21 podium (if it doesn't already happen before US Nationals).


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 25, 2018)

Gomorrite said:


> I am expecting to finally see a sub-21 podium (if it doesn't already happen before US Nationals).


sub-20. So many fast people are going.


----------



## Gomorrite (Feb 25, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> sub-20. So many fast people are going.


Also in some past championships there were fast cubers and yet sub-21 has not been achieved. In big championships there are more fast people, but most of them tend to get more nervous.


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Feb 25, 2018)

Im willing to bet that there will be a sub 1:20 avg for 6x6


----------



## Nikhil Soares (Feb 26, 2018)

My predictions 
2x2 - 1.68
3x3 - 6.25 (Mitch)
4x4 - 23.71
5x5 - 44.82
6x6 - 1:21.03
7x7 - 2:18.38
Megaminx - 34.89
Pyraminx - 2.39
Skewb - 2.86
Square 1 - 9.21
Clock - 5.68
OH - 9.98
BLD - 22.49
Feet - 30.28
4BLD - 2:48.38
5BLD - 7:29.82
MBLD - 37/38 58:41
FMC - 23.67


----------



## Cale S (Feb 26, 2018)

2x2 - 1.65 average 
3x3 - 6.70 average 
4x4 - 23.64 average 
5x5 - 45.06 average 
6x6 - 1:25.62 mean 
7x7 - 2:11.91 mean 
3BLD - 19.87 single 
FMC - 25.67 mean 
OH - 10.55 average 
Feet - 28.88 average 
Sq-1 - 9.22 average 
clock - 5.64 average 
mega - 34.89 average 
pyra - 2.33 average
skewb - 2.76 average 
4BLD - 1:52.77 single 
5BLD - 4:54.19 single 
MBLD - 40/44 in 58:48


----------



## LeeryLangers (Mar 18, 2018)

2x2 - 1.60
3x3 - 6.45
4x4 - 20.25
Pyra - 2.30
OH - 10.20

I don’t really feel at all qualified to talk about other events since I don’t compete in them.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 18, 2018)

LeeryLangers said:


> 2x2 - 1.60
> 3x3 - 6.45
> 4x4 - 20.25
> Pyra - 2.30
> ...


You are more then welcome and should if you want to, to try and predict the times for as many events as you want to. You do not need to be qualified or know how to solve the event/s to predict them. The point of predicting, is not if you know the event but more for fun to see how close you get. There of course is no requirement to predict all the events, but if you want to please do so at your leisure.


----------



## Loser (Apr 3, 2018)

2x2 - 1.79 average 
3x3 - 6.69 average 
4x4 - 24.53 average 
5x5 - 44.32 average 
6x6 - 1:23.41 mean 
7x7 - 2:07.56 mean 
3BLD - 19.99 single 
FMC - 25.33 mean 
OH - 11.01 average 
Feet - 24.56 average if hardwood, 26.78 if not (drl)
Sq-1 - 8.88 average 
clock - 5.71 average 
mega - 36.76 average
pyra - 2.24 average
skewb - 3.11 average 
4BLD - 1:44.78 single 
5BLD - 4:44.44 single 
MBLD - 44/50 in 1:00:02 single


----------



## joshsailscga (Apr 3, 2018)

Loser said:


> MBLD - 44/50 in 1:00:02



wut


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 3, 2018)

Best single/Best Average/Winning Average

2x2-.9/1.57/1.73
3x3-4.97/6.2/6.4
4x4-19.97/22.34/24.45
Feet-28/31/32
FMC-21/24/28
Pyra- 1.75/1.9/2.1
OH-8.8/WR/10.87



[email protected]

I just reached 1000 posts. Wow.



Spoiler



WOW!


Spoiler



Time to go to the Accomplishment Thread.






EDIT2- This wasn’t my 1000th post. Oops. But this is where I saw 1000 posts. Oops.


----------



## Loser (Apr 3, 2018)

joshsailscga said:


> wut


44/50 in 1:00:00 with a plus 2
Mark said he wanted to be up to 50 by nats


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 4, 2018)

2x2 - 1.68 av
3x3 - 6.48 av
4x4 - 23.12 av
5x5 - 43.22 av
3BLD - 18.99 sin
FMC - 26.00 mean 
OH - 10.30 av 
Feet - 23.61 av
Sq-1 - 9.08 av
mega - 36.29 av
pyra - 2.62 av
skewb - 3.02 av
4BLD - 1:48.22 sin
5BLD - 4:41.02 sin
MBLD - 38/44 in 58:12

I don't know anything about 6x6 and 7x7 or clock. Also nothing really about sq1, pyra or skewb, but i think i can guess okay


----------



## Loser (Apr 4, 2018)

2x2 is one of the hardest because it could range from 1.0 to 2.0
Pyra and skewb are annoying like that too

Also I doubt Mark will attempt 44 because that's what he wants doing when the wr was 41, now it's 42 and 44 would leave him little room for error to get wr


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 5, 2018)

Where has time gone. It feel like US Nats was only a couple of weeks ago, and not over 1 month ago. But with that being said, I just wanted to see who got the closet in average in the events that they guessed at.

For 2x2, the winning average was 1.74,(By Rami Sbahi) and the person that got closest to that was @Duncan Bannon who guessed 1.73 Only 0.01 off Great job though @Duncan Bannon for getting that.

For 3x3 the winning average was 6.28 (By Feliks Zemdegs), and the person that guessed closest to that was @Nikhil Soares, who had 6.25
Only 0.03 off, so well done in getting that close.

For 4x4 the winning average was 23.66 (By Max Park) and the person that guessed closest to that is @Cale S who had 23.64 Again, really close and only 0.02 off.

For 5x5 the winning average was 44.32 (By Max Park) and the person that guessed closest to that is @Loser who had 44.32...Wait, doth my eyes deceive me, that looks just like the actual average that Max Park got..It is, It is the average, Hooray to @Loser for getting it spot on Well done.

For 6x6 the winning average was 1:20.97 (By again Max Park) and the person that guessed closest to that is @Nikhil Soares who had 1:21.03. Well there goes the closeness that we have been having so far in the other events. Off by a whole 0.06 Great job though in getting that close @Nikhil Soares.

For 7x7 the winning average was 2:00.70 (By, yep you guessed it, Max Park) and the person that guessed closest to that is @Loser who had 2:07.56. What, a whole 7+ seconds off. That's the best you all got (myself included). O well, I guess that this shows us that we are not as good at predicting things after all Nice job though @Loser for being the closest.

For 3x3 BLD the winning time was 17.90 (By Jeff Park, at least it was not Max Park again) and the person that guessed closest to that is @cubeshepherd who had 18.97. Just edged out @GenTheThief by 0.02 for the win.

For 3x3 FMC the winning average was 25.00 (By Christopher Chi) and the person that guessed closest to that is @Loser who had 25.33 So close, yet so far. Well done though for getting it that close.

For 3x3 OH the winning average was 10.26 (By Max Park) and the person that guessed closest to that is @GenTheThief who had 10.30. Only 0.04 off, so great job @GenTheThief for getting that close.

For 3x3 Feet the winning average was 24.64 (By Daniel Rose-Levine) and the person that guessed closest to that is (I guess) @Loser who had 24.56. I say "I guess" because the floor was carpet, but hard carpet, which felt like a hard wood floor (in regards the hardness) to, but if someone remembers better then me, then please let me know.

For Clock the winning average was 5.75 (By Evan Liu) and the person that guessed closest to that is @Loser who had 5.71. Only 0.04 off, so well done on that.

For Megaminx the winning average was 32.84 (By Juan Pablo Huanqui) and the person that guessed closest to that is @cubeshepherd who had 33.76. At least it is less then 1 second.

For Pyraminx the winning average was 2.70 (By Daniel Goodman) and the person that guessed closest to that is @GenTheThief who had 2.62. Only 0.08 off, so great job on being that close.

For Skewb the winning average was 2.93 (By Michal Rzewuski) and the person that guessed closest to that is @Loser who had 2.86. Only 0.07 off, so nicely done on that.

For Square 1 the winning average was 8.71 (By Daniel Karnaukh) and the person that guessed closest to that is @Loser who had 8.88. So only 0.17 off, so well done on that, but not as good as some of your other guesses.

For 4x4 BLD the winning time was 1:41.63 (By Stanley Chapel) and the person that guessed closest to that is @Loser (again) who had 1:44.78. Nicely done on being the closest @Loser.

For 5x5 BLD the winning time was 3:45.42 WR (By Stanley Chapel) and the person that guessed closest to that is @cubeshepherd who had 4:34.84. Off by a whole 49 seconds. I guessed that no one thought about there being a sub 4 single in 5x5 BLD.

And last (but not least) the winning result for 3x3 MBLD was 40/46 in 56.50 (By Graham Siggins) and the closest person I guess would be either @Loser who had 44/50 in 1:00.02 or @cubeshepherd who had 40/45 (but I forgot a time) so unless someone tell me otherwise I will give the win to @GenTheThief seeing as he had the time included, so well done on that.


----------

